# Check out my friend's leather collars!



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Leather Designs for Dogs and Horses by UrsaMinorDesign on Etsy

She also does horse halters.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Really nice work, they are beautiful.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment- I will pass it on


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

these are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! i'm always looking at different kinds of horse tack to see what i can rig to work for my dogs. most of the kennel stuff i find in the stores can be or has been broken or mangled by my guys. the horse tack is so much better made and stronger. as if a large size gsd couldn't destroy something a labradoodle could use. lol 

i'm certainly liking the looks of this stuff. 

maria :wild:


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

*Price is right?*

I think I paid more for my last collar without the designer flare. Nice stuff and priced way below others!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

hmmmm - a belt?? my old GSD one is shot.....wish I could get another of those!


Lee


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for looking everyone!
Lee- are you saying you want a belt like these collars? She has a link on there for custom items- maybe you could ask.


----------

